# Laundry dryer sheets



## AZ Jim (Dec 5, 2015)

Here's some ways to get a lot of mileage out of those dandy little sheets.

http://www.allyou.com/budget-home/uses-dryer-sheets


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 5, 2015)

I throw a dryer sheet in the camper in winter, they're supposed to repel mice too, besides keeping things from getting musty and stale.


----------



## jujube (Dec 5, 2015)

For a while last summer, we had a problem with "stink bugs" collecting on the screens of our camper.  Someone said to rub a dryer sheet on the screens and it would repel them.  It woiked!  It woiked!


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 5, 2015)

I use them through out the house, stuff them in vases or behind pictures to make the house smell nice.


----------



## Manatee (Dec 6, 2015)

If you wet them they are good for scrubbing bugs off your car or camper.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 6, 2015)

I only use dryer sheets if I want a sinus headache and my nose permanently blocked up.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 7, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I throw a dryer sheet in the camper in winter, they're supposed to repel mice too, besides keeping things from getting musty and stale.



We do too, SB, only my wife uses a box full in our summer camp. Then when we open up in spring time, she uses them in the dryer. Never had a mouse problem either.


----------

